

Ask HN: Invite to lobste.rs? - junto

To get an account someone off the list needs to invite you, yet I don&#x27;t think I know anyone there: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lobste.rs&#x2F;u&#x2F;<p>Does anyone have an account on the site that would like to invite me?<p>My HN comment history should hopefully show that I am not an insane troll.
======
wanda
Why do you want an invite? It seems to me that it's HN for people banned from
HN.

I wanted an invite as well but it's comparatively quiet there. Don't see the
point of an account there.

~~~
ColinWright
It's not just for people who are banned from HN. Most who get banned from HN
would not get an invite.

A glance at the front page shows it to be generally quieter and much more
technically oriented. HN is now much broader - look at the front page and only
half the items are actually technical, and probably less than half are, to
quote PG's aim, "deeply interesting."

Also, Lobste.rs has tags, which increases its relevance substantially.

------
arizabu
I want an invitation

